# The new Bugatti.



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi,

has anyone seen this in the states, or elsewhere. The Bugatti Veyron.










I've just been watching a TV programme we have over here called Top Gear. They did a test drive of it.. it's a bit awesome. It raced a Cesna plane from Northern Italy to London and won. (695 miles).

The spec from memory.. I could look it up but that's no fun.. :grin:

Engine 8ltr W16 with 4 turbos, kicks out 1000 bhp. 0-60 in 2.5 seconds. Top speed *limited*!!!! to 252 mph. 250-0 in 10 seconds. It's the fastest road going car in the world.... ever. To give you a rough idea, the McClaren F1 held that title before this, with a top speed of 242mph. Put the Bugatti and the McClaren side by side. Let the McClaren have a head start to 120mph, and the Bugatti will be at 200mph first!!!

It has a 100ltr petrol tank, which at full tilt will last for just 12 minutes. 

If anyone wants to get me one for Christmas, it'll cost around £840,000 or $1,489,000. I'd like it in black please. :grin:

Cheers

Liam


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

I saw something about it in Popular Mechanics last year, and then Volkswagen was trying to make it--the VW Bughatti. (I may be wrong, but I could have swore that the put an H in there! :grin: ) The specs were similar to what you put--1000 horses official (1001 horses actual), 0-100 in a couple seconds, 4 turbos, etc. Engine was in the rear and twin working hood-scoops were just behind the cab. However, the testers form PM didn't get to drive it because VW wanted to change the steering ratio. PM was beginning to ask if the Bughatti was going to be the world's fastest super-lemon. Then, though, top speed was not known on this car. The thing looked more like a Lambo--that wide, ramp-looking style. VW was also accused of not knowing a thing about the old Bughattis, and they told a brief history of the now-fizzled-out company--"Nothing was to beautiful, too powerful, too expensive" was the company's motto.


----------

